# 5 words that describe you nearly perfectly



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Self explanatory.

For me:
1) Searching, always searching lol

2) Curious

3) Adventurous

4) Candor

5) Playful

Please list your Enneagram type if known.

INTP, possible Ambivert, 3.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

ESFP

- Curious
- Enjoyment
- Enthusiastic
- Inclusive
- Non-confrontational


----------



## Iron Sabbath (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Sneaky
2. Daring
3. Spontaneous
4. Lazy
5. Calm


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Vanderlyle said:


> ESFP


Vanderlyle type: 2.


> - Curious
> - Enjoyment
> - Enthusiastic
> - Inclusive
> - Non-confrontational





Iron Sabbath said:


> 1. Sneaky
> 2. Daring
> 3. Spontaneous
> 4. Lazy
> 5. Calm





Iron Sabbath type:ISTP, unknown.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

INFJ, type 5

1) cynical
2) sweet
3) nerdy
4) creative
5) intelligent


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Withdrawn
Unconventional
Free spirited
Fun loving
Aloof


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Blah blah blah...


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> Withdrawn
> Unconventional
> Free spirited
> Fun loving
> Aloof


ISTP 5.
10char


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> ISTP 5.
> 10char


Umm.... yeah, that's what and who I am.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> Umm.... yeah, that's what and who I am.


It's so I can categorize everything a little bit later, that's why I wanted everyone to put their types in their responses, but since some havn't I did it for them.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

1) different
2) humorous
3) strong
4) mellow
5) passionate

ISTP 7.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a tough one...
-Internalizing
-Quick
-Quiet
-Avoidant
-Stray
I think that's as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## chrisu (Mar 6, 2012)

soloistic
rational
careless
detached
loyal

istp, 9w8?


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Humorous
Tolerant
Loving
Scatterbrained
Lazy


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Let me try... It would be:
Loyal, driven, optimistic, caring and bubbly.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

curious
optimistic
creative
analytical
resilient


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Reserved
Easy going
Intelligent
Stupid
Lazy

ISFP, 6.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Beyond_B said:


> Blah blah blah...



+ blah blah.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

1. I 
2. Don't
3. Give
4. A 
5. Fuck

1. Get
2. Out
3. Of 
4. My 
5. Lawn


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Kind
Creative
Positive
Laid-back
Extroverted


----------

